# "quick smoked?" salmon



## randyrayd (Mar 23, 2017)

Due to piss-poor planning, or actually a last-minute scooter ride, I didn't have enough time to brine some salmon that I needed to prepare since it was Friday and I'm a good (right) Catholic.  I didn't have my AMNPS tube yet, so used some Cherry chips.  I put the taters on first, then onions and lastly the salmon.  This would probably be considered slow grilled salmon as opposed to smoked.  I finished the potatoes by nuking, and although it wasn't five-star, it was really tasty.....maybe the beer had some influence.

I know this is nothing special, but I'm trying to be a member of the community.  I do have some things coming that I think may be more interesting.













fish_taters.jpg



__ randyrayd
__ Mar 23, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 23, 2017)

Aint nothin wrong with any of that.

I would gladly eat it.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 23, 2017)

Exactly!  No matter how some of us feel Salmon needs to be smoked, etc, the fact that you did something with yours means the most.  Looks good.  Congrats. The only problem is you do not have your address listed for some of us to come over and do a taste test.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2017)

WAIT! Today's Friday????? Crap I missed Thursday!

Salmon and taters look good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2017)

The salmon looks excellent!

Great job!

Al


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jun 26, 2017)

Mind me asking what temp you smoked them at?  Also, about how long did it take?  I have a salmon filet to do after work tomorrow, but don't want to be up all night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

